

The BORING Highschool Science Fair NEEDS an UPDATE - iamnumberfour

Everyone submit projects that they don't give a sh*t about. All these projects are meant for 60 year olds to adore and need the intelligence of a toddler to create.<p>But this year, my group and I have decided to give the BORING science fair a much needed technological update. We want to create a computer program that analyzes text and can tell you the author of the text without matching it to another source but by identifying patterns such certain words and frequecy of words.<p>So we would like to ask the help of the programming community of Hacker News, as we only have learned the basics in Javascript.<p>Instead of just moving on to another submission, take action and give back to the community that has supported you for so long.<p>Thank You,
-A
======
iamnumberfour
Please I am looking for assistance not someone to do the whole project. If you
would like to help please leave a comment :)

